# Notebook-Speichermedien aufrüsten



## Schwimmrenne (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

nachdem ich schon sehr gute Hilfe für einen neuen Desktop-PC hier bekommen habe, hoffe ich auch bei diesem neuen Thema auf hilfreiche Antworten.
Meine Laptop-Abteilung braucht ebenfalls ein neues Gerät, da das alte aus dem Jahr 2011 datiert.
Das Favoriten-Modell meinerseits, ein Dell  G5 15 (Access Denied), ist hier zu finden, hat aber leider "nur" 8GB DDR4-RAM und eine 512 GB M2-SSD.

Die etwas leistungsstärkere Konfiguration (Access Denied) bietet 16GB RAM, mehr konfigurieren kann man aber leider nicht, wären aber für meine Nutzungen des Geräts sinnvoll. Zudem sind 512 GB recht schnell voll, wenn man Bild- und Video-Dateien transportiert.

Nun die Frage - wie kann ich hier mehr oder besseres einbauen (lassen)?
Selber machen oder in einem Fachladen einbauen lassen? Mit Laptop-Umbau hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen.
Welche Empfehlungen zum Kaufen hättet ihr dafür?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2020)

Alles auf AMD: Test Dell G5 15 Special Edition Radeon RX 5600M Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


SSD passt eine 2. rein.

RAM finde ich nichts.


Darf es auch ein anderes sein?


----------



## Schwimmrenne (3. Juli 2020)

Hi, vielen Dank für die erste Antwort und den umfangreichen Testartikel

Welches Modell würdest du denn empfehlen? Von der Preisklasse ist das gewählte schon im Bereich der oberen Schmerzgrenze.
In Sachen Leistung haben mich die neuen AMD-Plattform-Varianten optimistisch gestimmt, aber Auswahl ist ja keine schlechte Option

Gibt es Dinge, die man beim Einbau einer zweiten SSD beachten muss?


----------



## fotoman (3. Juli 2020)

Ram hat er gemäß Bildern zwei SO-DIMM Slots. Was der Ryzen kann (2*16 oder auch 2*32), weiss ich nicht.

Dazu gibt es 2*M.2 aber keine Kabel für eine 2,5" SSD 

Also bleiben max 2*4 TB an M.2 (was auch immer die Slots und die CPU unterstützen, also NVMe oder SATA). Aus preislichen Gründen wohl eher 2*2 TB.

Un d wie so üblich: wer mobil Rechenleistung will und auch nutzt, sollte sich Oropax kaufen. 50 dB(A) sind nicht wenig, wobei der Ryzen wohl ein paar interssante Energieprofile mitliefert (jedenfalls tun das andere Geräte mit der CPU).


----------



## Schwimmrenne (3. Juli 2020)

Ja, Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind nicht die allerbesten, aber ausreichend
Geräuschkulisse ist für den größten Teil kein großes Problem, beim Spielen hätte ich ein Headset auf - aber ja Laptops sind dafür weithin bekannt ^^

Also bei RAM sind noch ein paar Fragezeichen, M.2-SSD auf den Typ achten


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2020)

bestware, XMG mal angucken.

Dein Problem ist das NBs deutlich teurer für ihre Leistung sind als PCs.


----------



## Schwimmrenne (3. Juli 2020)

OK, danke für die Vorschläge  schau ich mir mal an

klar, das sind sie leider, aber den Desktop-PC kann ich leider nicht auf Trainingslaagerfahrten und Urlaube mitnehmen


----------



## fotoman (3. Juli 2020)

Beim Videokonvertieren wird meist noch mehr Recehnleistung genutzt, bei der Batch-Rawentwicklung, je nach Raw-Konverter, auch. Dass das Display nur 90% sRGB abdecken kann und für aRGB quasi zu vergessen ist, ist Dir vermutlich egal, Spielen mit 144 Hz ist wichtiger.

Beim Rest kann man halt nur raten. Ich habe hier im Forum noch keine Berichte gesehen, in denen jemand seinen Ryzen 4xxxH Laptop aufgerüstet hätte

Ausgehend von dem Notebookcheck Angaben, sollte mind. 2*16GB DDR4-3200 CL22 SO-DIMM laufen. AMD selber sagt nichts dazu, überlässt es also wohl den Notebook-Herstellern, was sie unterstützen wollen.
https://www.amd.com/de/products/apu/amd-ryzen-7-4800h

Die vorhandene SSD ist eine NVMe und laut Test gilt "Es werden bis zu zwei M.2-2280-NVMe-Laufwerke unterstützt.". Ob beide Slots auch SATA unterstützen (sollte man heutzutage erwarten), ist Sache des Mainboardherstellers.

Urlaub und 2,5 KG bei 15,6 Display (plus 920g Netzteil). Gut, heutzutage fährt man ja wieder von Tür zu Tür mit dem PKW.

Auf einer empfindlichen Unterlage (eigene Beine, Sofa, Bett) sollte man mit dem Dell auch besser nicht spielen, gut 60°C an der Unterseite sind nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Schwimmrenne (3. Juli 2020)

da stimme ich dir zu, ich hab einen externen Lüfter, auf dem das Gerät bei Benutzung stehen würde.
Bei meinem alten Gerät hat es durchaus spürbar für geringere Oberflächentemperatur und einen umfangreicheren Luftstrom für die Kühlung gesorgt


----------

